# Indian Fantail-Sick



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,
I have a pair of Indian Fantail (around 2yr old). The pair was happy until couple of weeks back, wherein the female is behaving as if shes sick (I can make out that shes sick). She does not walk around too much and wants to stay at one place without moving. She also do not sit in her nest and always sit alone sleeping (with eyes closed)outside the nest. The male just calls her mate all day long but the female never goes inside the nest and just stays at one place.
Is this a serious health issue? I can make out that the bird is sick but do not know what to do?
Request each one of you to help me out to get my birds as happy as they were before.

Finally note that, I live in India and any medications used in US will not be available here for me (will try to find equivalent though).

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions thats coming on its way........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chilangz,

I'm sorry your fantail hen is feeling poorly. Firstly, has she been laying eggs, and if so, is there a chance she is eggbound?

Not being familiar with what medications may be available to you in India, I really don't know what to suggest.

What do the poops look like for this bird?

Please try to give us a bit more information, and we'll try to come up with some help for you and the bird.

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope, she hasn't layed any eggs for some time from now. As I was not planning for any extension, they were made to sit on a dummy egg. Also the poops looks bit greenish and are bit solid in mornings and then in evenings they turn more liquid. Hope I have provided enough information.
One more thing to note is that she has lost her weight, as when I hold her, I can feel rib cage and also she sheds lot of feathers.
Looking forward for suggestions.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does she feel swollen around her vent or abdomin??? How old is she and exactly how long ago has it been since she laid?

She may have some egg related issues/infection and inflamation since she stopped laying, and that is one symptom.

Yes, isolate her put her in a warm and quiet area, and give her access to food and water. IF she isn't eating on her own, she needs to be hand fed, or she will go downhill very quickly.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

oh... it seems to be a serious problem.
It's been a year since she has laid any eggs and I do not feel any any swollen symptom near vent area.
Also I have noticed that shes eating once a day and drinking lots of water too.

Very confused and worried....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please review the illnesses in this link.
By the way, do you give your birds oyster shell and pigeon grit?

http://www.pigeonworld.org/Pigeon Heath.htm


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you can't get medicine, then perhaps just give her garlic drink and perhaps acv or vinegar on her drink. She sounds sick.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* May I ask what are you feeding this bird? * GEORGE


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I am giving Pigeon grit regularly.
I feed them with mixed pigeon feed, with locally available grains like Jower, Corn, Millet, Moong Dal, Barley, Green Peas.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Any more suggestion?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Any more suggestions???????
Please help me out of this


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*how is she???*

Hi, I to raise the Indian breed. How is your bird? I hope she is better. Keep us posted. I will send good energy your way.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

no improvements...... also she loosing weight... and I can feel her ribs when I touch her.... I am worried and do not know what to do...

Please help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have just moved this where it should have been. Anyone with any advice/help, please post.

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you TAWhatley...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

If you could get her some electrolytes in her water. I am unfamiliar with what is available in India, but I know you have a lot of fanciers there. Try asking at the feed store/market or someone who is a bird vet or has extensive knowledge of birds.
I forgot how to make your own electrolytes, maybe someone here could help? George, do you have anything in your medicine chest of knowledge that could help? If she is eating and drinking,but still losing weight, wouldn't that be a sign of internal parasites? Worms?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

in that case, can I use some meds to de-worm?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Drinking a lot? Sitting still, puffed up? Coccidiosis?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If she is really weak I would not use a harsh wormer.

You can give her a garlic cap and that will help if it is an issue of parasites/worms, and it also will help with her immune system. You should slick it down with a drop of Neem oil (that helps with immune system too) or olive oil and put the capsule over and behind the tongue as far as you can get it and then allow the bird to swallow. If she has any kind of upset stomach, you should hold off.

Also, you should give her a drop of colloidal silver down the throat, one like Sovereign Silver. This will help with any kind of infection.

These things are best to use if you haven't a clue what is going on with the bird, as they have no side effects if used carefully and usually do help.

PLEASE make sure you are hand feeding (force feeding-but gently) the bird, because if she is dropping weight because she doesn't eat, that could also potentially kill her.

I would also make sure she gets probiotics as that helps increase appetite as well as keep the gut flora in check.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Treesa,

I can see some improvements wherein shes walking and I saw couple of time feeding the grains.... I will try out ur methods and shall keep you updated....


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi,

Sumit from India. Can you tell me what exact medicines you used after which the bird is showing improvement?

As of what I knew this is called ranikhet. We do get ranikhet oral vaccine. But once a bird is infected it is hard to revive.

Keep a bottle of saline handy, a table lamp. If the bird is not at all eating then give him the saline. and if he turns cold put him under the lamp. let him get the heat. he will move away once he feels good. I have used potassium permanganate in water such that the water attains color only very light. I have also used an antibiotic like but the results are not always been fruitful. All the best.

I too need to know the cure for this disease. This occurs every year!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

It was due to medication, but the fact that she was given some garlic pieces the improvement was seen. 

But now theres a new problem. Her mouth is full of Saliva and shes stopped eating or drinking. I am feeding her food and water and she takes it without any hesitation. Her body weight is dropping rapidly....

Please HELP!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The saliva could be an indication of canker.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I lost her due to Ranikhet.... thats what the Vet told me.......... it was the most disastrous situation in my whole life wherein she dies in my own hands and I was totally not able to save her..... I felt ashamed that I could not save her........ but can never forget the last moment s of her life wherein she was suffering due to pain.

Is there any medication available for this deadly disease called Ranikhet.... please advice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> Yes I lost her due to Ranikhet.... thats what the Vet told me.......... it was the most disastrous situation in my whole life wherein she dies in my own hands and I was totally not able to save her..... I felt ashamed that I could not save her........ but can never forget the last moment s of her life wherein she was suffering due to pain.
> 
> Is there any medication available for this deadly disease called Ranikhet.... please advice.


What did your vet say about medication? Didn't you ask him that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

THis is what I found online under ranikhet disease:


mondofacto dictionary
home 
dictionary 
study skills 
community 
about us 
Search

Ranikhet disease ... redirects to ... 

newcastle disease medical dictionary 


An influenza-like viral disease of birds, including domestic fowl, characterised by respiratory and gastrointestinal or pneumonic and encephalitic symptoms. First seen near newcastle, england, the infection is also transmissible to humans by contact with infected birds. 

(12 Dec 1998) 



http://www.mondofacto.com/facts/dictionary?Ranikhet+disease


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I am very sorry that she did not make it. I was under the impression that pigeons do NOT get Newcastle disease, if that's what ranikhet is. Is there any availability for vaccines in India? We vaccinate for Pox and Paratyphoid here, which I did for the first time last year and I have only lost one bird since then! Whereas before I lost one now and then, suddenly. I hope you feel better, it is very hard to lose one that you've been taking special care of and that is your pet. I'm very sorry.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sumit.Ghosh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too need to know the cure for this disease. This occurs every year!


Two things that are very important are very clean drinking water, as many diseases are spread and caused by feces in the drinking water, and food that is not moist or damp or hasn't been exposed to any water at all. Pigeons can get very ill and die from seed that has come in contact with water. Even if it looks good, it can be molded on the inside of the seed shell and kill the bird. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We also vaccinate for PMV here. Found this article that explains better about the newcastle.


http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/Pigeons_and_END.htm

UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA
Pigeons and Exotic Newcastle Disease


On October 3rd,2002 exotic Newcastle disease was diagnosed in a poultry flock in Southern 

California. This disease causes serious illness and death in most bird species. Pigeons can be infected 

with exotic Newcastle disease virus, and when infected, they will show clinical signs, such as depression, 

diarrhea, and sudden death. Like infected chickens and turkeys, all ages are susceptible and can 

experience very high mortality (up to 90%). There is some confusion over the relationship between 

pigeon paramyxovirus and Newcastle disease virus. Currently, we know that they are very closely 

related but not identical (for additional information on pigeon paramyxovirus and Newcastle disease 

see Twins or Cousins—Paramyxovirus type 1 of Pigeons and Fowl, California Poultry Letter, Mar/Apr 

2001, http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/cplbackissues.htm). Vaccination for either Newcastle 

disease or paramyxovirus will not protect pigeons or other birds from either becoming infected with 

the virus or showing the clinical signs of Newcastle disease. 

Pigeon lofts experiencing excessive mortality should immediately seek veterinary advice, submit 

birds to a local diagnostic laboratory, and stop all human and bird traffic in and out of suspect lofts. 

At this time, there is no evidence that pigeons are involved in the current disease outbreak in California 

although the investigation is not yet complete.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

When i did speak to vet, he told me that Ranikhet is a deadly disease and theres no such medication available in India. I will try to look out for more and keep everyone informed.


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

Where did you buy your bird from Chilangz? Shivajinagar? When (days)?
How many birds do you have?


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

*Absolutely Right!*



maryjane said:


> Two things that are very important are very clean drinking water, as many diseases are spread and caused by feces in the drinking water, and food that is not moist or damp or hasn't been exposed to any water at all. Pigeons can get very ill and die from seed that has come in contact with water. Even if it looks good, it can be molded on the inside of the seed shell and kill the bird. I hope this helps.


Even I feel the same thing. Also we should be very careful when buying a new bird. he should be heavy and you should be able to feel the weight in your hand. Thanks for your findings.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I got it from one of the breeder and I have totally 2 pairs.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am bumping this thread again, as I am facing again the same problem what I faced some time back. Today one of the male is just acting the same way as the female I lost due to Ranikhet disease.

This one has not eaten anything today and I do not see the same enthusiasm what I used to find everyday. The male seems to be very active but now is sitting at one place puffed up. Also one more concern is that the poo is very liquid with dark reddish brown color.

I have already lost one female and now do not wanna lose this one at any cost. I will anything to get this one up and running.

Please help me with your valuable suggestion and hope it gets well soon.

Regards,
Shankar


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

does any one have a say???

Please reply.... waiting eagerly.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Since it is a virus, there is not much you can do but supportive care.
Keep her warm, clean, feed her and most of all keep her hydrated.
You can give her echinaceea for a few days at a time to boost her immune system and the garlic capsules Treesa suggested.
Add some apple cider vinegar into her water three times a week.

Reti


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Done.... I will take care of that.
Also I gave him a mixture of Ginger and Honey and now the poo looks much better than what it looked yesterday.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*hi there*

First of all the ranikhet you are taking about is very rare strain and weak birds will die of it ....... i think you are dealing with multitude of illnesses ..... its a strain of new castle disease...... 
i had the same problem with my birds ,,,,,, the summers make it worse
the best thing you can do is test for salmonella .... and treat accordingly .....the no 1 killer acc to me is salmonella ...... i think some of my birds are carriers of it ........ you can know as the bird appears healthy but is got watery poop all the time...... the best way to solve this is put probiotics in the bird regularly for abt a month.......and for the viral diseases ..... no meds are available in india .... you either import them or just keep the loft super dry ..... no mixing the grain and poop or water..... put the bath water outside in an open space...... pigeons can survive extreme cold but not wet!
garlic helps a lot ...... put cloves in water twice a week .... keep the bird warm at night and put ice in drinking water in the midday sun when temp is soaring.
the best thing to do for us in india is to avoid the disease altogether.
when you get a new bird quarantine for three weeks before you put it in yuor loft.
and change your clothes and shower before entering your loft after handling diseased birds..... and dont forget the shoes....i picked up some disease from my shoes after visitin my friends loft with diseases.....
although viruses die soon bacterias can live months together waiting for a host so disinfect and keep the loft clean....



santhosh


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

hey Santosh, good to see you back into action.
I did de-worm the bird yesterday and today I got this in the POOP. There were loads and loads of worm which came out of the stomach.
Also the bird looked a bit healthy and will also do the tests. But unfortunately, its hard to find a good vet in Bangalore. Any way thanks a loads for the suggestion.

Here is the pic of the worms from the poop today.

  

  

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> hey Santosh, good to see you back into action.
> I did de-worm the bird yesterday and today I got this in the POOP. There were loads and loads of worm which came out of the stomach.
> Also the bird looked a bit healthy and will also do the tests. But unfortunately, its hard to find a good vet in Bangalore. Any way thanks a loads for the suggestion.
> 
> ...



How often do you worm your birds? With that many worms in their stomach, they can really do a lot of damage. They can make your birds VERY sick. You need to worm more often. At the least, twice a year. Every few months might be better, depending on where they go and what they eat. If in 6 months time, they get this many, then you need to do it more often.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I was shocked too seeing so many worms. I think once in 3 months should be good seeing the present condition. Also I did not notice the worms first, as they appeared in a different way to me. Then I realized that it was worms as I did de-worm the bird yesterday.
Will 3 months be on a higher side?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

After the initial worming, most wormers say to reworm in 10-14 days.
That worm load is just amazing. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah.... I was also worried looking at the load of the worms.
Shall I continue to worm again in another 15 days?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Chilangz said:


> yeah.... I was also worried looking at the load of the worms.
> Shall I continue to worm again in another 15 days?



Absolutely, give another dose in 14-15 days.

Reti


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for the advise...... I am really greatful for everyone


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

hi there 
nice to see the worms out of the birds...... hope you birds are recovering well.....
and wat dewormer did you use...... i havent used a dewormer ever......
i have some problem with my birds they are eating a lot and their eggs are not hatching.............i treated for salmonella with baytril and have kept the loft clean.......
and wat disinfectant do you use to clean the loft?
our problem in india is that there are absolutely no meds for our birds!!!!
I also use turmeric in the water once a week...... it helps the birds fight off toxins...

thank you


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi there,
I know this is an old thread, but just in case you still need some advice about treatment or vaccines for your birds, in Bangalore try and find some phone numbers of the KRPC (Karnataka Racing Pigeon Club) members, they will give you a few tips about these.
For PMV (Ranikhet/Newcastle), order a strain of LaSota K, since you can't get Colombovac in India or if you can let me know. Vaccinate every 3 months, that's what I do and have not had any outbreak of the disease while other fanciers birds were dying by wagon loads. More importantly keep your loft clean and avoid visits to other lofts or the bird market during epidemics. There's a very good vet pharmacy near the big market in ShivajiNagar.
It has already been said, there is no known cure for PMV, so vaccinate and give your birds vitamins, minerals, garlic, greens and deworm regularly every 3-4 months. Use different wormers, I use 3 different ones and rotate. 
Also do not overcrowd your loft, if it smells of pigeon, it means you have too many birds in too little space and that all is not well. Keep your birds free of parasites. Do not breed from birds who have recovered for at least one year. @ Santhosh : use TM Egg Formula before breeding, follow the instructions on the packet. I would not use turmeric internally for pigeons at high dosage, prefer probiotics/lactobacillus. Garlic is fine. Add charcoal, a little kitchen salt and red brick in the grit.
Also keep your loft bone-dry. Wash the entire place with a strong solution of black Phenyle and water and dry the place as soon as possible, phenyle is not poisonous to your birds but don't let them drink it, give them water before washing your loft. This will also get rid of all oocysts and worm eggs that could be lying on the floor. Do NOT use Lysol, it is poison and will kill your pigeons in less than 24 hours if they drink it. 
All the best.
JPS


----------



## narrasandeep (Jul 31, 2010)

*hello*



jpsnapdy said:


> Hi there,
> I know this is an old thread, but just in case you still need some advice about treatment or vaccines for your birds, in Bangalore try and find some phone numbers of the KRPC (Karnataka Racing Pigeon Club) members, they will give you a few tips about these.
> For PMV (Ranikhet/Newcastle), order a strain of LaSota K, since you can't get Colombovac in India or if you can let me know. Vaccinate every 3 months, that's what I do and have not had any outbreak of the disease while other fanciers birds were dying by wagon loads. More importantly keep your loft clean and avoid visits to other lofts or the bird market during epidemics. There's a very good vet pharmacy near the big market in ShivajiNagar.
> It has already been said, there is no known cure for PMV, so vaccinate and give your birds vitamins, minerals, garlic, greens and deworm regularly every 3-4 months. Use different wormers, I use 3 different ones and rotate.
> ...




Hello Sir , thanks for the advice , i am a pigeon lover as well , i am from Andhra Pradesh - INDIA , it seems there r some vaccines which r available in india and similar to Colombovac , they will protect from Newcastle for 1 year , sadly i don't know any . if u or any one have any info about the vaccine which r available in india , kindly give u r valuable advice .. my mail id is [email protected] .. Thanking u


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a member here in PT with the handle "pouterindia" http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=19894 

Had seen this message from him "Hi to all pigeon lovers from India. You all know that in India PMV1 is a very common dissis in pigeons. I have vaccins for Pigeon Pox & PMV it costs nearly 1500rs per 100 birds if any one is intrested plese reply on my mail [email protected] Thanks Dr Aditya"

You can give a try there too


----------

